# El toro zoysia color.



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

So I recently purchased some more el toro to lay in my yard. 2 pallets worth however they are not the same color as the el toro I layed in the front of the yard. The sod company assured me that it will even out to all be the same color, however there is a significant color difference lol. Am I crazy ? 👀


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

The first darker zoysia came from
a sod farm in pinehurst nc. The other came from near newbern nc. But shouldn't all el toro be the same ?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Lighter one probably was stressed a bit more or may not have been fed as well. It'll even out after it starts growing, recovering.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Lighter one probably was stressed a bit more or may not have been fed as well. It'll even out after it starts growing, recovering.


+1


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

I sure hope so, I thought about throwing a little fertilizer to it just to see if it helps it take root a little quicker. Currently watering 3x a day for around 30 min.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree, I think sod will discolor like that if it has been rolled or stacked too long prior to install. It should be fine.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Yep, it should even out. I installed sod earlier this year. Picked up 3.5 pallets on Thur, 3.5 on Friday. When I put them down, they were distinctly different colors:



I was pretty worried that I had gotten a load of Celebration and a load of Tif....well, shouldn't have worried...within a month, everything had evened out....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

Its greening up nicely. All this rain today has helped tremendously. I know it's late in the season but with all of August and September I think it should take root before winter hopefully


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Its greening up nicely. All this rain today has helped tremendously. I know it's late in the season but with all of August and September I think it should take root before winter hopefully


I think you'll be fine as there is still plenty of time left in the season for it to set good roots. I also agree with the others with the different colors of the sod. They will eventually blend together and since they came from 2 different areas of NC they probably had different kinds of soil they were grown in also.

Several years ago I bought some Tifgrand sod to use against the fence line and it too looked different from my Tifway but after a year you can't tell them apart anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2017)

So far it seems to be greening up nicely.
I'll work on getting a picture. I checked one corner of the sod and it had already started taking root. Luckily we have been getting some good t-storms rolling through the last week or so. I gave it a little fertilizer to help it out. Only about 7lbs worth though. Looking back now I kinda wish I had done all the sod at once and didn't mess with any plugs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2017)

Also I'm not to sure the sod farm was upfront about the time they cut it. They told me they cut it about 2 hrs before I arrived. However some of the rolls on the bottom were in terrible shape.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> Also I'm not to sure the sod farm was upfront about the time they cut it. They told me they cut it about 2 hrs before I arrived. However some of the rolls on the bottom were in terrible shape.


Rolls in theory are appealing as they are larger but the ends get beat up bad with the weight and tight roll. Lot of variables.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

This is the part I sodded, its greened up good. 
The little square is where I plugged. Its starting to fill in so hopefully next season it will all be even. You can kinda see the slope/grade. Would a reel mower be ok for that?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

firefighter11 said:


> ...Would a reel mower be ok for that?


I think so.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

The logical part of me says that you're essentially putting the roots into the ground when you're using the plugger, whereas the sod has to penetrate the ground, and establish those roots. I see a noticeable color difference in the plugged area vs sod.


----------

